# Inquiry: Birken Wald Kennel, NH



## GSD Interests (Feb 7, 2012)

I am looking for a GSD puppy and a friend recommended Birken Wald Kennel, NH run by Teri Townsend. I have done a quick search on the web, but can't find a whole lot of information on the kennel or Teri. My friend has had a good experience with Teri, but I would like some more feedback about the quality of GSDs she raises. Does anyone know Teri or have experience with GSDs from Birken Wald?

Thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Before you contact or speak with ANY breeder you need to really read up on this site (click ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html )

Adding ANY new puppy to a family is a big responsibility, but these GSD's seem to be so full of health and temperment issues that's it's specially important to do our homework and know the right questions to ask and be able get a bit of a handle on the good and bad breeders. 

Off hand, the best breeders don't tend to sell on open websites with no information like I'm finding your Birken Wald Kennel. ESPECIALLY if they are selling the puppies for $900 and $1400. No background or info on hips and other health checks. 

Breeders.NET

The sites I prefer give WAY more info than a few cute pictures and the price..... 

Have a look at these (just for the info, you may want a different 'flavor' of GSD).

(Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)

Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## zaltana (Apr 26, 2012)

*Birken Wald*

*Hello, my friend near lake winnipesaukee has a one yr old spayed black gsd from this kennel. Granted it is a pet quality dog, black with a bit of white on her chest but that is all I can tell you. The dog is very hyper, but sweet....seems to have high ball/prey drive but I do not think she works her dogs....I can try to find out more info if you'd like.*


----------



## DAL (Feb 21, 2016)

** This type of post is not allowed on the public board. Please stick to sending in PM's. Thank you ADMIN**


----------

